# How to add zoom function to a picture placed in Word?



## Helpneed

I would like to zoom in/out a picture placed in Word document (MS Word 2003), as I could do at this webpage., for the image placed there.

Would you be able to teach me the zoom method?
Or
Would you introduce me a tool/software to enable the zoom function if MS Word does not have the function?

Thank you for your time and assistance for me!:smile:


----------



## scottydont2841

what do you mean by zoom in/out on the webpage you sent theres the little expanison box in the corner to open it up to the full size. Is it that you would like a picture like that exactly so u press the expansion box button and it feels up the screen, if so it only does that because of the resolution of the picture, so if your picture was 1280 x 1024 pixels, it too would be rescaled to fit in the browser automatically like that one there.


----------



## Helpneed

Thank you for your quick response!

No; sorry for the provision of lacked info. I would like to:

Add magnification glass button to an image placed in Word
--->
Let the button appear when cursoring over the image
--->
Zoom the image by clicking the button, as I could for this image on Internet.

Would you teach me the above method if Word *has* the function?
Or
Would you introduce me a tool/software to enable the above function if Word *does not have* it?

Thank you scottydont2841!

Also, I would be very delighted if anyone would help me on this issue.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Joefireline

Helpneed said:


> Thank you for your quick response!
> 
> No; sorry for the provision of lacked info. I would like to:
> 
> Add magnification glass button to an image placed in Word
> --->
> Let the button appear when cursoring over the image
> --->
> Zoom the image by clicking the button, as I could for this image on Internet.
> 
> Would you teach me the above method if Word *has* the function?
> Or
> Would you introduce me a tool/software to enable the above function if Word *does not have* it?


The image on the internet, that is automaticly scalled down to to fit the screen, and when you click on it, it goes to full and this is what happens with every _direct_ link to an image. I know no way on word to do this.

If you explain why you want to be able to do this, then we might be able to find a way of doing it. If it were for a website, you could use a 'Thumbnail' and when you click on the image thumbnail, it will go to a different page with it on full size.


----------



## scottydont2841

Hi joefireline, i am sat next to your cousin nick sheppard right now.


----------



## Helpneed

Thank you Joefireline for your rapid response!

Would you be able to tell me the way enabling the zoom function?; I have not found the zoom software.

I have many images (more than 50+ hyperlinked within the document) at end of the document; I could not recognize those images, since it is scaled down to reduce size of the file and page numbers of the document. (Please check a document attached to this post, to see the situation described in sentences ahead).

The zoom function would help reader of the document to recognize the images.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Joefireline

Hi again,
Now, on word, I am pretty sure there is no way of doing this exactly on Word, however, what you could do, is save the photos in large etheir just as the image, or in another word document, and add a hyperlink to the image(right click, hyperlink, or insert, hyperlink if not there), and then you will just have to press Ctrl, and left click. If you save it as a webpage, .htm, and then open it with a internet browser, you will just be able to click on it, and it will come up. If you do a hyperlink straight to the image, then it will open with the browser as well, or you can set the other page with the image on as a .htm webpage as well.


----------



## Helpneed

Unrelated to this topic, but
How to edit the post?

Thanks:smile:


----------



## Joefireline

Helpneed said:


> Unrelated to this topic, but
> How to edit the post?
> 
> Thanks:smile:


At the bottem of the post, next to quote will be the edit button, however, you can only edit the post until half an hour after posting the post. Like you have edited that post, now you won't be able to, as half an hour has pasted.


----------



## Helpneed

Thank you for the edit info:smile: 

I will ask Microsoft to: add the zoom function to future Word or create an add-on enabling the function; since I have not found the zoom software.

If you have found the zoom software and its website, Would you please post the website’s link to this thread?

Thank you scottydont2841 and Joefireline for your time and help!


----------

